# sobra



## Seb_K

I was just wondering, "sobra" means "enough" or "super"?

Thanks.


----------



## Chriszinho85

It depends on the context, but it means something along the lines of "too much."  It can mean "super" in some cases too.


----------



## Seb_K

Thanks Chris, for the explanation.


----------



## mataripis

The real Tagalog for "Sobra" is "Labis" meaning too much. 1.) This is too much for me, Thanks a lot. (Labis labis na ito sa akin,maraming salamat!   2.) You give me too much "Change". (Labis(instead sobra) ang nabigay mong sukli sa akin.)


----------

